# New Bow Help



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I am finally ready to splurge on a new bow and wanted to get some advice before I head over to Santa Fe Archery and shoot some. I have been shooting and hunting with a bow for 25 years. I have competed in hundreds of 3D shoots and consider myself to be a good archer. I have used a PSE bow since my father bought my first bow. When I was serious in the competition aspect I would buy the "latest and greatest" bow every year. Finally I got tired of that and I have shot the same bow for 12 years (PSE Carrera). I shoot it very well but I also know that it is not a very forgiving bow and that there has been a ton of improvement in the industry since 2000. I have a 28" draw and will probably shoot between 65-68 pounds. I am definitely interested in the combination of speed and forgiveness. I just started looking around and of course I looked at some of the new PSE bows. I have always been a fan of Mathews as well but I never liked how one felt in my hands. I just wanted to get some ideas from some of you who have a newer bow so I can show up ready to shoot specific bows. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I was in the same boat last year,I had been shooting the same bow for the last 15 years and thought it was time to take advantage of some of the new technology ,and I'm glad I did.The shorter and faster the bow is ,the less forgiving it will be.The main thing to look for is one that feels goon in your hand and feels natural when you draw it.Most bows on the market now shoot over 300fps so Don't let speed be your deciding factor.David at Santa fe set up several bows for me to shoot so I could find the one that felt the best for me.Another bit of advice is don't look at the price or how fast it shoots intill after you shoot them because that can sway your decision.I have been shooting Hoyt for over 25 years so I already knew what brand I was buying so that narrower it down to 6 models I was interested in it.If you like PSE ,Mathew,Bowtec,ect.. try those.It comes down to what is gonna preform best in "Your" hands,not anyone else.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

if you stop into santa fe make sure you shoot a strother wrath for a short ata bow and a sx-rush for a longer ata depending on your preference. the 12' strother line is as good as any out there, sr. and jr. are both staff shooters for them so that tells you what the shop thinks of the bows. 

when i was deciding on my new bow this year i shot a lot at the shop. the only mathews that blew me away was the z7mag. i prefer a longer ata bow and the mag fit the bill. it was a real tough choice between it and the rush but i just liked the rush better. both magnum and rush are available in 65# max weight limbs, i went with 65's on my rush. I would rather shoot a maxed 65# bow than a turned down 70# bow. i'm getting a legit 280 fps out of my 65# rush with a 28" draw length shooting a 420 gran arrow, i'm very happy with this set-up.

if you want a forgiving bow then you really need to look at the wrath. 330 ibo with a 8" brace height............thats big speed for a forgivning bow right there.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Try different set ups. I thought I liked the shorter ATA & later found I was more accurate & my style was a better fit with a 34" or 36" ATA. I am a Bowtech fan but would definitely shoot them all before dropping a ton of cash on a new one. The Matthews seem to heavy for me. Make sure you shoot a Strothers.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

I did the same thing a few years back. No looking at price tags, went and shot a bunch... I went in there dead set on buying a matthews, and left with a hoyt vectrix. Go with what feels right.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

You are going to be blown away when you shoot the new bows. I took out my Carrera a while back and shot it, and it was LAUGHABLE. 

Mathews z7 extreme is a great bow. I'd look hard at that one. Hoyt Carbon Element is sweet, too. I've been shooting the z7 extreme for over a year now and couldn't be happier . Don't let then sell you anything. Buy what you like.


----------

